# Showing question



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

When seeing pictures of Boer shows, I see a lot of younger people showing the Boers. A lot of these young people have the goats in what looks like a wrestling hold. I have never seen this in dairy shows, where they simply hold the goats by the collar. When I was showing Boers, I did the same things I did as when I show dairy goats...same stance and holding by the collar.

What is the purpose for doing it?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's called "bracing." To my understanding, some people train the goat to brace against the handler to help show the muscling. I personally think it's starting to get out of hand and look ridiculous. Kind of in the same way some dairy handlers are "tickling the topline" of the goat, putting them in an over-exaggerated, squatting position.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok, so someone else thinks it looks odd! And yes, the way some dairy does are made to looks a bit odd too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, bracing. IMO, bracing is okay, but there should be a standard that everyone has to follow. Everyone has their own likes/dislikes, but I don't like it when kids lift the front feet off the ground, it really looks like the goat is just hanging there. Rough handling is what gets me the most, especially with these market goats.
I think in teaching kids good animal skills, there should be a limit/rule that goes with every show, not hit/miss. Especially about keeping feet off the ground. 
All judges are different as I said, but some of the judges preferred kids to brace when looking at rear view, and when they were looking side view, they wanted the goats profiling more than bracing. Front view, judge wants to see the goats chest, so no bracing there. 

My kids don't like bracing, but if they don't brace, they will get knocked down, in showmanship & market classes.

Here is a pic from a show we went to, Championship drive. 


Here's a pic from a recent show we attended - Champion drive.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I remember when i first started showing you didn't brace or anything and now if you don't you get dead last... I think alot if has to do with the judges being sheep and meat goat judges... But thats just my theory lol.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Just a weird comment....
The ABGA judge on Sunday, at the show I just got back from, was big on standing behind a row of goats facing away from him and feeling the heck out of the goat's tops and butts. I ended up _sort_ of bracing my goats while he did that. I sort of liked that as a poor goat handler. I felt like it was more of a meat contest and less how good I could get them propped up. Ha. That depends on the goat of course if you are winning or losing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

crazygoatlady_inthemaking said:


> I remember when i first started showing you didn't brace or anything and now if you don't you get dead last... I think alot if has to do with the judges being sheep and meat goat judges... But thats just my theory lol.


 Yep, I agree with you, I think it's because the judges typically do sheep/meat.

Tenacross-
Do they usually do that? In breeding classes here I've never seen anyone do that with a breeding animal. They prefer you to give space between you and your goat when they are looking at the animal. 
Of course these are fair shows.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Tenacross-
> Do they usually do that? In breeding classes here I've never seen anyone do that with a breeding animal. They prefer you to give space between you and your goat when they are looking at the animal.
> Of course these are fair shows.


When the judge goes down the line to check bite, teats/or scrotum and pigment, they often cop a good feel down their back. I've seen experienced ABGA handlers be ready for this and sort of put one leg in front of their goat and put them in a bit of a head lock. But, no, this judge was a bit of an exception. And we weren't really full blown bracing, it was more of a deal where you had to have good control over your animal to allow him to feel them.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I know some young kids that can't hold onto their goat well so hug their head/neck to control them. 

Bracing is something you have to learn. It doesn't usually come naturally however I do like bracing. It gives judges something else to use in their showmanship criteria and it gives youth a better knowledge of how the industry works, fat vs muscle, carcass quality ect.,


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I personally HATE bracing! But it's like the saying.. "If you don't brace, you don't place"!


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Only brace(if it helps or is a trend) in a MARKET show.

If you are bracing in a breed show, I'm going to ask you to stop...and then I am going to tell you that it most likely makes the goat look WORSE in terms of breed standard comparison.


----------

